
A language under attack: China’s campaign to sever the Uighur tongue - hker
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/06/18/language-attack-chinas-campaign-sever-uighur-tongue/
======
lostmsu
I know it is an unpopular opinion, but I'd prefer everyone to switch to the
same language. That would greatly simplify a lot of real-world situations, and
increase culture proliferation.

Along the same reasoning, the less active languages there are out there, the
better.

~~~
girzel
Would that include you being willing to switch to a completely new language
that takes you a good decade to become fluent in?

~~~
lostmsu
Yes, it would. In fact, I am an immigrant.

------
ETHisso2017
I don't understand the recent spate of China articles on HN. Most appear far
more polemic and have a looser relationship with the truth than your typical
HN article.

~~~
throwaway1997
Hong Kong Free Post is considered to be a reputable news source

------
profalseidol
Is this even on-topic for Hacker News?

Although looking at the guideline, it seems to be dependent on the reader:

[1]Hacker News Guidelines

What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
Complaining about things being off-topic is one of the few things that is
actually off-topic on HN.

